# T3I Question regarding Flash



## USCRugbyNo1 (Apr 15, 2013)

In AUTO is there a way to force flash?  I should probably google it but I thought this would be a good place to ask.  Yes, I'm a newb!


----------



## BevD (Apr 15, 2013)

Read this thread:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/canon/294488-feeling-bit-overwhelmed.html


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 15, 2013)

USCRugbyNo1 said:


> In AUTO is there a way to force flash?  I should probably google it but I thought this would be a good place to ask.  Yes, I'm a newb!



Follow the link provided by Bev.

The short answer to your question is "no".  If you want to be able to force the camera to use flash, then you must use a mode OTHER than full AUTO mode ... such as Program mode.


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Apr 15, 2013)

That answers my question.  While I figure out my camera I am trying many things out.  When shooting indoors flash is a must.  I take the same photo while using 3 different settings to make sure at least one looks good.  I will be using P mode


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Apr 15, 2013)

TCampbell is also fabulous on this forum!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 15, 2013)

For what it's worth, don't ever use the green fully auto mode.  

Besides this flash issue; 
it doesn't allow you to shoot raw
it doesn't allow you to choose the metering mode
it doesn't allow you to choose the focus mode
it doesn't allow you to choose the white balance
it doesn't allow you to set or alter your exposure setting (ISO, aperture & shutter speed)
it doesn't allow you to set exposure compensation, which means you likely can't get a proper exposure in many situations.  

If you must use a mostly auto mode, stick to P.


----------

